
DiffCam – demos related to motion detection with JavaScript - dedalus
http://diffcam.com/
======
beardicus
For anybody doing similar things in javascript, you might look into jsfeat:
[https://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat](https://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat)

It provides some basic building blocks for interesting computer vision in js.

------
yellowbkpk
I spent Memorial Day weekend working on Python/OpenCV traffic counter that
uses similar motion detection techniques. I tried to explain how it works in
the readme on the GitHub repository:

[https://github.com/iandees/speedtrack](https://github.com/iandees/speedtrack)

------
deckar01
I have been working on a binary image diffing algorithm for a project called
Narcis
([https://github.com/deckar01/narcis](https://github.com/deckar01/narcis)).

The idea is to provide visual regression testing for integration tests. It's
not a new concept, but the weakest part of the solutions I have seen are
really ugly diffs. I am also playing around with the idea of streamlining a
manual review UX instead of the standard change threshold concept.

I have mainly focused on assumptions that can be made about screenshots of a
webpage which allows more fine-tuned diffing behavior.

Demos:

[https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000001](https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000001)

[https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000006](https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000006)

[https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000009](https://narcis.us/test/google/master/home/000000/diff/000009)

------
olympus
Excellent demos. One suggestion for the creator/maintainer of the demo pages:
It would be nice if the imageDiff demo had two pre-made images to do a diff
on. I spent a few minutes taking a shot with my webcam and then another with
my had in the scene just to see how the static diff worked. Pre-loading a shot
of a background and one with something added to the image would be a nice
start to the demo instead of making the user drag/drop their own images.

As a totally unrelated note, if this interests you, you might also get a kick
out of coherent change detection (CCD) which works on synthetic aperture radar
(SAR) images: [http://defense-
update.com/features/du-2-05/sensor-5.htm](http://defense-
update.com/features/du-2-05/sensor-5.htm). CCD has been used by military
intelligence for a while now, and although a lot of the cool stuff is
classified, the basics of the technique are unclassified and kind of cool.

~~~
lonekorean
Good point! I've added some sample images to the demo to make it easier to
play with. Thanks for the feedback.

